# Nooooooooooooooo!!!-WWE NEWS!!



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2005)

sAY IT ain't so!!!!!! Eddie Guerrero died this morning!!!

WWE is deeply saddened by the news that Eddie Guerrero passed away this morning in Minneapolis.


Amazon


----------



## ninamori (Nov 13, 2005)

...

I don't know of him, though. xD


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2005)

This has been posted twice before. Once in the Sports Bar, the other in the Ichiraku Ramen.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2005)

And so! It's most important here since this has to do with WWE, a t.v sports program.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 13, 2005)

This is really horrible  .

I really hope it wasn't drugs or steroids, but from the circumstances we now know...that's really what it sounds like.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2005)

I was thinking that because of Eddie's previous personality act with Rey Mysterio [that friendship arc thang], that whole extreme anger thing got to him.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 13, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO???????????Are you freaking kidding me???? .............................:sad :sad 

My friend is a G.fanboy,but damn he's gonna be shocked!



...



...



..


Rest in peace


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 13, 2005)

My brother told me about this as soon as I woke up this morning, and I thought he was lying. So I checked on the website and I found out it was true... I can't believe this... With the information that WWE.com provided.. I was thinking drugs/steroids was possibly the cause of his death.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 13, 2005)

I already posted on this, but here's the details...
Link removed

I'm deeply saddened by this.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 13, 2005)

When my aunt called me and told me the news I was simply couldn't believe it, especially after seeing him win his match this past Friday. This is....simply shocking. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2005)

definetly in peace. I just tolf one of my friends, and he thought I was joking around. Now why would I joke ona serious matter like that?


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

Dude, this totally sucks.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh god, Im crying...The beginning of Tonights Raw really got tto me and made me cry. Atleast I wasn't the only big man crying.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 16, 2005)

Source: WWE.com


Vickie Guerrero speaks on Eddie's autopsy report
Nov. 15, 2005

After the untimely passing of Eddie Guerrero, WWE and the entire sports-entertainment community is still reeling from the devastating loss of a champion. The initial autopsy reports on Guerrero have come in. WWE.com spoke with Eddie’s widow, Vickie Guerrero, earlier today.

“It was heart failure. It was from his past – the drinking and the drug abuse. They found signs of heart disease. She (the examiner) said that the blood vessels were very worn and narrow, and that just showed all the abuse from the scheduling of work and his past. And Eddie just worked out like crazy all the time. It made his heart grow bigger and work harder and the vessels were getting smaller, and that’s what caused the heart failure. He went into a deep sleep.

As soon as they saw his heart, they saw the lining of his heart already had the heart disease. There was no trauma, and Eddie hadn’t hurt himself in any way. It answered a lot of questions. I knew Eddie wasn’t feeling very good for the last week. He was home and kept saying he wasn’t feeling good and we thought it was just “road tired.” So we thought he just had to rest. It answered a lot of my questions, too, because he was just so exhausted. She said it was normal because the heart was working so hard. 

When he didn’t call me last night and the night before I knew it was for real, because he would call me every night. I miss his phone calls. I cried through the whole thing (last night). 

I loved his laugh. His laugh was the best. 

We just celebrated his four-year sobriety last Thursday. We just thought we had life by the handful. We thought we had it all figured out. He worked so hard to make a better life for us. 

I’m just overwhelmed by how people are coming out. It’s touched my heart a lot. 

Everybody was just in awe last night in how beautifully everything was put together. 

All my life was wrestling. All he did was take care of them and live for that. And I don’t know what to do now.”


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2005)

So thats how it happened......ugh, I cant believe hes dead.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 17, 2005)

Well I think WWE needs to take a look at their schedule and let the wrestlers calm down a bit.  Lighten the travel load.

It does make sense that Eddie's turbulent past finally caught up with him, coupled with his profession.  I'd like to think wrestlers will now monitor things like this.  But there's really no union or medical plan from the company for things like this.  Hopefully that will change.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 17, 2005)

I really feel sorry for him and his family.

We will miss you buddy.


----------

